
Do you have a backup plan if you don't get Y Combinator funding? - yaacovtp

======
gyro_robo
We're gonna keep on, keep on, keep on moving,

We're gonna keep on, keep on, keep on grooving.

Keep on singing and dancing all through the night.

------
whacked_new
merge here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=9027>

------
yaacovtp
Oops, if only there were a "this looks like another article" warning button.
"Are you sure you want to spam our readers?"

~~~
brlewis
That could actually be done. The title of the self-referential post could be
put through some Bayes analysis to list likely recent duplicates. Those could
be presented to the creator of the self-ref post giving a chance to delete
right away.

